# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Nuevo libro de Ramon Rioboo a la venta

## magokreuss

Ya esta a la venta el nuevo libro de Ramon Rioboo., al parecer con el mismo formato que el anterior

Lo curioso es que hay dos versiones

Tapa rustica 45 euros
Tapa dura 65 euros

Ambos llevan dvd demostrativo de 11 juegos + entrevista

Yo lo he pedido hoy, asi que manana lo tendre
El mio es rustica

----------


## t.barrie

Cuando lo tengas cuentanos las primeras impresiones!!!

La verdad que casi seguro que me lanzaré a por él :Wink1:

----------


## Moss

> Cuando lo tengas cuentanos las primeras impresiones!!!
> 
> La verdad que casi seguro que me lanzaré a por él


Lo sabía... :Wink1: . Tu no compres el del Guión que da igual capullo.  :117:

----------


## t.barrie

> Lo sabía.... Tu no compres el del Guión que da igual capullo.


 :302:  :302:  :302: 

No se me ha olvidado, capullo :Wink1:  Acabará cayendo...

PD: Moss, ¿ya lees las posdatas?

----------


## 7deTrebol

Yo lo vi en Magialdia, y tenia muy buena pinta, una pena porque no pude comprarlo.

----------


## ddedani

No consigo encontrar el libro, ¿alguien podría poner el título o indicar donde conseguirlo?

----------


## 7deTrebol

El primer libro se llama La Magia pensada, y el segundo Mas magia pensada.

En tiendamagia solo e logrado encontrar el primero: http://www.tiendamagia.com/paginas-m...ro-p-2201.html 

Salutres

----------


## Moss

Esto hay que leerlo como una letanía: "Las normas del Foro impiden hacer publicidad de otras tiendas de Maaagiiiaaa.."

O esperáis a que Tiendamagia lo tenga u os ponéis a investigar. Venga, que no es tan difícil dar con el índice por lo menos hombre. :Wink1:

----------


## JM

Que gran noticia! Sabéis si desarrolla su teoría de los momentos? En el indice no veo nada...

----------


## magokreuss

Yo ya tengo el mio.

Hay efectos que son una verdadera pasada.

Este libro va a gustar tela

La entrevista es muy interesante y ver los juegos una gozada

----------


## Luis Vicente

Y un tal Canuto ha hecho el prólogo.

Sí; os va a gustar.

----------


## Iban

> Y un tal Canuto ha hecho el prólogo.
> 
> Sí; os va a gustar.


Canuto, canuto... Me suena... ¿ése es el de la GEC?  :302: 

Los que todavía no hemos exprimido el primero, ¿tenemos que tener paciencia antes de meternos con el segundo?. ¿O no, Vicente? ¿Qué nos dices?

Sé que hay veces que se puede empezar por cualquier libro de un autor, pero otras veces, seguirlo cronológicamente, te ayuda a aprender más.

Que alguien me contradiga.

Tomás, eres un poco capullo, ¿no?

----------


## Moss

Si no lo hago exploto.  :Smile1: 

_Tras el éxito rotundo de "La magia pensada" Ramón nos presenta su segunda obra:

Más de cuarenta demoledores juegos…_ _
Artículos de teoría…
Maquiavélicos sistemas…
Sus nuevas manipulaciones…
y una colección de diabólicas argucias...

Un arsenal de magia para todos los niveles._ _

"Más magia pensada" incluye un DVD de regalo con sus mejores juegos, una  entrevista y un extra con sus grandes amigos de la Magia!_ _

En "La magia pensada" incluí los primeros efectos de mi repertorio –que  continúo presentando en la actualidad– pero dejé fuera otros que  requerían técnicas difíciles, ya que el libro estaba dirigido a  principiantes o magos con poca práctica en manipulación. Sin embargo,  muchos magos con buen nivel técnico me han comentado que lo leyeron y  disfrutaron, y que esperaban ansiosos este segundo tomo. Para estos  lectores, en "Más magia pensada" ofrezco también efectos en los que son  necesarias dos de las manipulaciones que uso con frecuencia, porque las  domino: el empalme y la descarga (con una versión más avanzada que la  del primer libro)._  _

Encontrarás además –aplicada a un juego– la descripción detallada de mi  modificación de la Transferencia de Vernon, que te servirá para crear  otros efectos. Y vuelvo a incluir las técnicas del Doblez (esquina  doblada) y el Deletreo, ya que los empleo con frecuencia._ _

Hay efectos para todos los gustos. Unos exigen cierto esfuerzo mental  mientras son realizados; otros, una vez aprendido el método, te  resultarán sencillos. Y también hay algunos que precisan de  manipulaciones más o menos difíciles. En algunos juegos describo el  efecto somera y rápidamente, para explicar en profundidad los detalles  en el procedimiento. En la mayoría, no obstante, planteo el efecto con  todo detalle para que puedas juzgar lo que debes hacer y lo que perciben  los espectadores. Además, al leer la explicación completa, comprenderás  mejor el método._ _

Algunos magos buscan que el público admire sus habilidades. En mi caso  lo que pretendo es que parezca que yo no hago nada y que la magia ocurre  por sí sola. Más tarde, cuando reflexionen, la mayoría llegará a la  conclusión de que yo he contribuido a esa magia._ _

La magia tiene también que emocionar, y esa emoción se consigue de  diversas maneras. Cuando creo mis efectos, lo hago pensando en causar la  emoción ante lo imposible, en romper la lógica y los esquemas mentales  de los espectadores. Quizás por eso a veces no busco dar espectáculo, ni  ser divertido, ni contar una historia, y cuando la cuento lo hago  porque me sirve para que se entienda mejor el efecto o para causar  alguna distracción._ _

He procurado añadir detalles y dificultades en algunos efectos para  hacerlos aún más imposibles para los espectadores más analíticos. Un  ejemplo es “Vuestras cartas se manifiestan”: los que no quieran  complicarse la vida pueden reducir un poco la imposibilidad, para  facilitar el juego y hacerlo más corto, prescindiendo de una mezcla Faro  y una extirpación._ 
P.D. Tomás, tú también hijo mío....

----------


## Moss

Y aquí, el índice.


Prólogo por Vicente Canuto
Introducción
Charlando con Manolo Digital
Glosario 

*Para empezar…
* 
Repeticiones, un principio, manipulaciones habituales
Repeticiones
        El bendito doblez
        Mi deletreo
Un principio muy usado
        El principio del corte libre
Manipulaciones habituales
        El control por deslizamiento    
        Mi empalme por abajo

*Argucias visuales y mentales*

Llamo argucias
        Engaño con corte óptico
        Estrategia para acertar siempre una carta de tres posibles
        Sutileza para goteo y devolución por partes
        Mi mezcla con volteos parciales de paquetes
        Mi sistema para mostrar dorsos azules y rojos
        Cortar, barajar y… recomponer

*Capítulo I*

Juegos sin preparación ni manipulación
        Teoría: Cavilando sobre nuestra magia    
        Una predicción con carta de ajuste
        Póquer con alfa
        Goteo imposible
        Cuatro cartas tímidas o exhibicionistas
        Las cabezas nucleares
        La 21 y a lo que salga
        Carta firmada de paquete a paquete
        Carta chivata
        Más cábala
        Santa Rita y el horóscopo
        Vuestras cartas se manifiestan
        Varios paquetes, 52 cartas y completar a 12
        ¿Conoces las 21 del siglo XXI?
        Más montones y con total libertad
        Corte libre, deletreo y Reinhard

*Capítulo II*

Juegos con preparación y ordenación
        Teoría: El mago, el método y el efecto
        Introducción
        La profecía del mago ausente
        Controlando el caos con “Mi mezcla con volteos parciales de paquetes”
        Diseño de un juego engañoso
        Un mismo número para tres espectadores
        Grandiosa telepatía con cinco espectadores
        Doble Allerton
        Adivinación al tacto bajo la mesa
        Carta mágica y número mágico
        Ordena o memoriza
        Seis parejas más una gafe
        Te gustan las mujeres

*Capítulo III*

Nuevas manipulaciones y nuevos sistemas
    Teoría: Magia y conocimiento. Magia y mente
    Nuevas manipulaciones
        Parada y fonda
        Descarga Riobóo
        Cambio color dorso
        Predicción imposible (1 entre 52)
    Nuevos sistemas
        Principio del bujero
        Yo siempre fallo y, por tanto, nunca fallo
        El Bujero y el Señor Galasso
        Bujero a la espalda mnemo
        Principio de compensación inversa
        La ruleta
        El timo del reparto a tres

*Capítulo IV*

Juegos con preparación, cartas extra y/o manipulación
    Teoría: Lo difícil, lo improbable y lo imposible
        Carta grapada sin comodines
        Dos cartas y dos sobres
        Las viudas negras
        Profecía, valor y palo
        Un viaje corto pero rápido

*Capítulo V*

Juegos con cartas especiales
    Teoría: Se ve, se nota, se intuye
        Doble viaje mágico
        El Cerúleo. Creatividad y evolución: historia de un juego
        26 más 26
        Premonición y adivinación
        Premonición con garantías

DVD
Once juegos
Entrevista
Extra: Charla con Pepe Domínguez, Vicente Canuto y ...

----------


## Iban

Moss, eres una madraza.


_Algunos magos buscan que el público admire sus habilidades. En mi caso lo que pretendo es que parezca que yo no hago nada y que la magia ocurre por sí sola. Más tarde, cuando reflexionen, la mayoría llegará a la conclusión de que yo he contribuido a esa magia._

En realidad, todo lo que acaba en "-azo" o"-aza". :-*

----------


## magokreuss

No es necesario haber terminado el primero., pues este trae una estructura similar.

Naturalmente no lo he estudiado pero si he visto el dvd y leido varios juegos.

Siempre hablando bajo mi punto de vista, como dije antes hay juegos que son una bomba.

Me parece muy interesante la charla con un tal Manolo Digital que defiende a capa y espada la manipulacion, despreciando las matemagias, es muy divertida.

El capitulo de argucias es muy interesante, con tecnicas muy utiles

Me da la impresion que en este libro se explica en menos paginas pero igual de bien que en el anterior

En el apartado tecnico el empalme por abajo y el control por deslizamiento  me han  gustado mucho.

Hay varios juegos con finales alternativos eso me chifla

Como dice Vicente va a gustar mucho

Lo de las 2 versiones lo creo un gran acierto

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Por lo que vi en su conferencia en Vitoria, tiene casi mejor pinta que el anterior. EL juego de la carta de ajuste es un bombazo, y las manipulaciones efectivas, sencillas y útiles.

----------


## magokreuss

La Carta de Ajuste es genial y el de las Viudas Negras tambien es muy bueno

----------


## Luis Vicente

> Canuto, canuto... Me suena... ¿ése es el de la GEC? 
> 
> Los que todavía no hemos exprimido el primero, ¿tenemos que tener paciencia antes de meternos con el segundo?. ¿O no, Vicente? ¿Qué nos dices?
> 
> Sé que hay veces que se puede empezar por cualquier libro de un autor, pero otras veces, seguirlo cronológicamente, te ayuda a aprender más.
> 
> Que alguien me contradiga.
> 
> Tomás, eres un poco capullo, ¿no?


En este no importa el orden, podría haber sido un todo con el primero. Lo que sí me leería completa es la parte teórica de los dos (que no es muy larga). Los juegos son independientes y representan a Ramón en estado puro.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Aunque ya había leido el libro, lo había hecho por ordenador, del original. Hoy me ha llegado el libro, edición de lujo. Está muy muy bien editado. 
Por cierto como yo salgo, os diré que la imagen de la página de guarda (se me ve de espaldas, en plan veraniego) se hizo en el chalet de Juan Tamariz. Ahí es donde nos reunimos desde hace muchos años durante los veranos y casi a diario,Juan, Ramón, Pepe y yo (antes también Luis H Trueba), acompañados de muchos otros compañeros de Cádiz y de todas las partes del mundo.

En el Dvd, hay una pequeña entrevista que nos hizo Javi Benitez, un día que se presentó por la tarde por "El Delfín Azul" Nuestro lugar habitual de primer encuentro diario en las tardes de verano.

Había mucho ruido ambiente y la grabación fue muy informal, sin preaviso y sin repetir nada. Pero aunque el sonido no es bueno, ha quedado un recuerdo agradable.

El verano que viene, el que quiera, que se pase alguna tarde por allí. Será fácil encontrarnos.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Aquí los podeís encontrar: Mas Magia Pensada

----------


## DanMagic

Yo aún no lo tengo...Pero sé de un amigo que lo tiene y está realmente encantado. No para de recomendarmelo. 

Un saludo.

----------


## Dr.Torpe

Bueno, pues yo lo tengo y me sumo a la gran cantidad de gente que lo recomienda y veo que, aunque para todos los públicos, nos va a ser de gran ayuda a los aficionados con alguna base que su público mas habitual sean los grupos de amigos y familiares.

Magia muy cercana que despista al mas avispao, ademas de un buen entrenamiento mental ya que hay juegos en los que se nos pone a prueba nuestra rapidez de reaccion y calculo ante la evolucion del juego y, lo que mas me gusta, técnicas originales acompañadas de detalles que le aportan naturalidad.
Este es un libro con la magia que mas me gusta hacer.

----------


## Iván Manso

Todos los lunes hablo con él, estoy sentado a su lado... y todos esos lunes me sorprende con algo. Ramón es una biblioteca andante. Ha leído tanto y sabe tanto, que el libro hay que comprarlo sin pensarlo (para pensar ya está la magia), pero no sólo este, sino los dos. En serio, os sorprenderéis los que no lo conozcáis. Un verdadero maestro.

En fin, me voy preparando para hoy también aprender algo de él. Lo sé, siempre hay algo nuevo (tengo mucha suerte)

Un saludo

Iván Manso

pd: Vicente, esos días veraniegos que pasáis... son el sueño de cualquiera. Sólo pensarlo... a uno se le cae la baba. Ains

----------


## t.barrie

Pues si Iván, tienes mucha suerte!!! 

El libro este empieza a ser una de mis prioridades, y no solo por lo bien que habla la gente (que también) sinó por que el primer libro de Rioboo me encantó.

----------


## Chaoz

T.barrie no te lo pienses. No le des mas vueltas y pillalo ya! Y mas si te gusto el primero. Este sigue la línea de aquel pero con un giro de tuerca mas si es que eso es posible. Yo después de estar un mes con el libro dándole una vueltina y digiriendo alguno de los juegos e ideas que tiene no puedo estar mas contento con la compra. Además si no has tenido la suerte de ver al propio Ramón (yo llevo poquito subiendo a la sei y como dice Iván arriba es una delicia de hombre y una enciclopedia andante) en el DVD  se destila la esencia que él siempre pone en sus juegos y sus explicaciones cuando lo tratas bis a bis.

Si alguien aun duda de este y del primero (los dos me merecen la misma opinión) ya tardáis en comprarlos. Jamás os arrepentiréis del desembolso.

----------


## Nani

Pues yo tb lo tengo y ya lo he leído. Muy recomendable! Los dos nuevos principios comentados son realmente útiles y de los 43 juegos q trae el libro, tengo marcados unos 15 como muy buenos, así que no hay duda...
Un saludo!

----------


## Jotace

Este libro está genial, me encanta el toque mental que le da Rioboo a sus textos. Altamente recomendable!!

----------

